# Metal Asylum



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

I decided to start my own metal thread, because you can't get enough of it; it is the ultimate rock genre with many different styles to satisfy one's own ears.

All things heavy metal go here:

Various Topics

Discussions

Artists/bands

Songs

Videos

Merch

Clothes/vests

Instruments

Genre debates because we don't want that trendy sell out shit. 

Etc.



Put your sword and shield on, because we're about to slay some dragons!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 19, 2020)

I read the thread name as "Mental Asylum" and I was like "eeeey, I'm home baby!", reread the thread name and ended up with "Oh, sweet. Even better!".

Some Powerwolf for ya. Aaaand now I am in a Sabaton/Beast in Black/Powerwolf mood..


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2020)

\m/


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

solo bands aren't appreciated enough.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2020)

I know it's like pop metal, but I really like Lamb of God right now. This will change in a week.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I know it's like pop metal, but I really like Lamb of God right now. This will change in a week.


LoG isn't too bad.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> LoG isn't too bad.


It's better than bad, it's good!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Appalachian Winter - Silence Before the Great Mountain Wind [Full Album]
					

Band: Appalachian Winter Album: Silence Before the Great Mountain Wind Date: 2008 Genre: Symphonic/Atmospheric Black Metal Country: United States Appalachian...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm feeling a black/folk metal groove today.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)

Some nice melodeath for the soul.


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 20, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Some nice melodeath for the soul.


Damn, this sounds great! Shame this band seems to be really obscure


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 20, 2020)

Speaking of Metal..

You people will hopefully love Turmion Kätilöt and Ruoska!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Damn, this sounds great! Shame this band seems to be really obscure


That's what makes it sound great, no?


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 20, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> That's what makes it sound great, no?


Yeah, I was just saying that because many bands don't really get the recognition they deserve nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 21, 2020)

Please listen to these guys. They are badass


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 21, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> Please listen to these guys. They are badass


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 24, 2020)

__





						TikTok - Make Your Day
					

TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




					vm.tiktok.com


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Want some epic black metal and ethereal metal recommendations from the metal gods.


----------



## VeeStars (Nov 25, 2020)

God, read the title of the thread as mental asylum, not the greatest choice for a thread name :O

...wait, I don't know anything about metal. Uhh... here:


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Nov 26, 2020)

Enjoy


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 26, 2020)

Almost forgot about these to post these here:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Raever (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 4, 2020)

It’s not metal appreciation without Slayers early work. From their 1983 album. Way ahead of their time. Totally worth listening to.


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, some Metal is never wrong! \m/


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 4, 2020)

So much reverb but riffs are out of this world:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 5, 2020)

This is actually an incredibly sad song if you understand the lyrics


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 6, 2020)

I can’t believe I forgot to give these mad lads a mention 

Cellador kicks ass


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 6, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I can’t believe I forgot to give these mad lads a mention
> 
> Cellador kicks ass


I hear Iron Maiden.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 6, 2020)

recently came across this and  it just hooks me , probably that beautifully vicious beat


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 7, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I hear Iron Maiden.


Speaking of, here’s a favorite of mine from them


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 7, 2020)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Speaking of, here’s a favorite of mine from them


----------



## Hiridor (Dec 7, 2020)

n1ghtmar3w0lf said:


> recently came across this and  it just hooks me , probably that beautifully vicious beat


Ahh yes the CoD zombie days, I really like Abracadavre.

On a side note recently came across this. Some symphonic power metal.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 7, 2020)

Full album


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 12, 2020)

This one is a good laugh


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 13, 2020)

Iron Savior <3

It's not scif-fi/power metal without Iron Savior. This German band kicks @ss. They are hands down one of my favorite metal bands.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Babymetal best metal


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)

Lucyfur said:


> Babymetal best metal


Can you try any harder?

If you're willing to expand your horizons, there's a shit ton of other bands you might like:





__





						Advanced search - Encyclopaedia Metallum: The Metal Archives
					





					www.metal-archives.com


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 13, 2020)

Didnt say I didnt like other bands. Just enjoy the fusion that BabyMetal brings with it is all.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Hiridor (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 21, 2020)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 26, 2020)

Holy fuck! Next album purchase, maybe?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 9, 2021)

RIP Alexi Laiho. You revolutionized true modern metal! \m/


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 22, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler Figured you'd like the vocals on this one, they're somewhat operatic:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2021)

\m/ 



 \m/


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just discovered these guys the other day.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## ytsejam621 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 27, 2021)

had to post '


----------



## Deathless (Mar 28, 2021)

I've been obsessed with Devin Townsend, the god of all music! The whole album Addicted! is his best album and one of my all time favorite albums overall!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Pomorek (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 12, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> This is actually an incredibly sad song if you understand the lyrics


Went to go find this one again, because I felt like I was in the mood for it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 12, 2021)

Vektor makes some pretty good stuff


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 12, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Hiridor (Apr 13, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Vektor makes some pretty good stuff


Wait Vektor making new stuff...  Y E S


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

Repost. 

Absolutely exquisite black metal!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 14, 2021)

Awesome new band I found yesterday


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Awesome new band I found yesterday


From where my relatives migrated from.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 23, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 26, 2021)

Riffy goodness!


----------



## Erix (May 1, 2021)

ShephardWolf said:


> Riffy goodness!


Holy shit, this actually goes so fucking hard. Dunno if I like the screams, but that is one *mean* guitar.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 1, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 8, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Neeoray (May 15, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Neeoray (May 18, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 19, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 20, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 12, 2021)

lmao imagine listening to metal smh...

Anyway:






Dan Swano is a god.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 12, 2021)

Rimna said:


> lmao imagine listening to metal smh...
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> ...


lmao imagine not listening to metal...

Also good video.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> lmao imagine not listening to metal...
> 
> Also good video.




I really got into Rainbow recently, along with some other stuff like Pink Floyd. I just wanna buy a guitar and play it until my fingers drop off. I have a newfound appreciation for the electric guitar.

Also here's one of my favorite instrumentals:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 14, 2021)

I keep coming back to this lately:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Maur (Jun 17, 2021)

A'ight, I've lurked here long enough, time to contribute. Any Cattle fans on here?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 19, 2021)

'70s metal right here


----------



## Filter (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## JuniperW (Jun 23, 2021)

Now I don’t usually listen to black metal but this band is _amazing. _The orchestra fits surprisingly well. I love the piano interlude and the guitar harmonies near the end of the song.


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 23, 2021)

Some progressive thrash that you should check out!


----------



## JuniperW (Jun 23, 2021)

Sorry about the spam haha, just _super _hyped to hear some of the new demos and riff tapes that'll be released with the Black Album getting remastered, as well as the big compilation album of covers. I don't understand all the backlash about the cover versions. It's for charity, and I think it's a wonderful idea to see what classic metal songs would sound like in a variety of different genres.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2021)

Scorngrain deserves a mention


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2021)

I don't know why I kept passing this album up, this song absolutely SLAMS. Lots of little hidden treats in the 90's when popularity in metal had gone over the cliff and some great bands went unnoticed.




JuniperW said:


> Sorry about the spam haha, just _super _hyped to hear some of the new demos and riff tapes that'll be released with the Black Album getting remastered, as well as the big compilation album of covers. I don't understand all the backlash about the cover versions. It's for charity, and I think it's a wonderful idea to see what classic metal songs would sound like in a variety of different genres.


Lotta people hate on that album for it's influence on the decline of thrash, but there wasn't much that could be done in their case except adapt to the times, and the consequences of Metallica's shift in style was not in their control really. Other than that it's actually a pretty good album if you're not thinking about it in terms of what Metallica was in the 80's.



Nexus Cabler said:


> Scorngrain deserves a mention


Sounds like a modern industrial Sodom, very cool.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 11, 2021)

Kind of shocked at what I'm _not_ seeing.




no Meshuggah until now? Wow.
















E: seriously I keep combing back through posts and finding dead video links


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 12, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Kind of shocked at what I'm _not_ seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fan of Meshuggah's style.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Not a fan of Meshuggah's style.


Fair enough.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2021)

@Xitheon Since you like Sleipnir you might enjoy this one


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 12, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> @Xitheon Since you like Sleipnir you might enjoy this one


I'm in love with this.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

I'm still unsure why this thread is in this section but w/e, when in Rome.




Edit to add some more.  Why not.
















E: why do my links keep breaking wtf


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

'but that's Industr-' SHHHHHH. E: hey what the fuck happened to the video, one sec


----------



## Funfetti (Jul 13, 2021)

Putting my favorite death metal band here!!!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 2, 2021)

That intro/outro riff \m/


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 4, 2021)

Getting into death metal over the past year I've found quite a lot I like, but WOW does Opprobrium (formerly Incubus) really steal my ears, especially their album Beyond the Unknown

fav tracks:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 4, 2021)

A parody band that uses the voice recordings of their pet African Grey parrot to be the vocals.

(Disclaimer: They explained in an interview that they do not expose the parrot to the loud noises of instruments or play live as they are aware that would stress and frighten the bird)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


>


Glad to see you're back. And good song that one.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Glad to see you're back. And good song that one.


I'd say "happy to be here" but that'd probably be a bit of a lie.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I'd say "happy to be here" but that'd probably be a bit of a lie.


Interesting song.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Interesting song.


I like Udarov's work.  He's good at "metalizing" other things, too.




Also RTPN is almost more electro than metal but w/e


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 7, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I like Udarov's work.  He's good at "metalizing" other things, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh. I like it. FFDP is pretty good.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

edit because I forgot I already posted the first song lol, now I'm combing backwards and seeing if there are any other repeats
Personal opinion is that Rob Zombie peaked HARD with White Zombie and Astro-Creep 2000 with some occasional bangers afterward in spite of his swing towards numetal

As for FFDP... eh, not the biggest fan but Under and Over It is a banger


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

Thrash.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

My favorite Sodom track.




And something a bit groovier.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Thrash.


Used to listen to a lot of thrash back in 2011, then I kind of started enjoying more older and/or esoteric type stuff.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> Used to listen to a lot of thrash back in 2011, then I kind of started enjoying more older and/or esoteric type stuff.


k.








 By Frank Klepacki of C&C fame.




 Featuring a criminally under-utilized Christopher Lee.




 And something for the German speakers.




 Limit of 5 videos, but some stuff from Armenia (that isn't Serj Tankian)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> *posts Stratovarius*


Ooh, someone posted it.

















 When the tribute track/album is better than the books/HBO miniseries it references.




 Older stuff.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 10, 2021)

I don't think I posted this yet.  Watch me be wrong.




Technically Visual Kei which is kind of a uniquely Japanese thing based off glam rock.




These two need to be heard one after the other really IMO (Glorious Aggressor/Whisper in the Red Sky) because of the flow.




Kind of cheating because it's a cover but idc




Gonna cheat again but call the cops I don't give a fuck




Better than the game tbh


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 10, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


Great album.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

Time Is Up by Havok was a great album, one of few from the newly formed "thrash comeback" bands a decade ago or so.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 11, 2021)

Gonna re-post because the song is so awesome.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 12, 2021)

From my favorite phase of Sabaton, before they got super into military history stuff


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

It's honestly very numetal but different enough to be good.




Favorite Tool track hands-down

E: I keep getting repeats jfc


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

one of the most blistering solos I've ever heard at ~2:30 or so




leekspin becomes metalspin




more German




cover of a well-known Cranberries song, tribute to Dolores




possibly numetal, don't care.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 13, 2021)

really hating the 5 video limit tbh but whatever




I'm honestly not the biggest fan of A7X's style or the vocals but jesus these tunes slap
















ow_the_edge.avi
E: to remove a censored version holy shit I hate those.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 17, 2021)

when the Doom music kicks in


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 18, 2021)

I love Sonata Arctica. Beautiful metal.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 18, 2021)

Not a big fan of Ghost, but this is cool, really reminds me of Ozzy's solo stuff.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 18, 2021)

I've been pretty consistently pleased by Ghost's work though sometimes someone else takes something Ghost does and just does it better or does it in a way that just works better.
Like this:




This is pretty good, very catchy.




This is absolutely gorgeous in an auditory sense.

This:




Very good, also incredibly catchy.




Somehow even better and just a brilliant reimagining.

This is basically fanwork (and it actually borrows some notes from Square Hammer) but it just completely transforms Rats into something so incredibly punchy, menacing at times, brooding and it's like you can hear a scene unfolding.  I especially like the pseudo-pipe organ crescendos that kind of blend the "techno/synthwave" with the macabre tone of Ghost's work.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 18, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I love Sonata Arctica. Beautiful metal.


Also coming back to SA, the range of what they can do is astonishing.








From emotional to silly and goofy and pretty much everything in between depending on the album really.  (And Pariah's Child was better than anyone gave it credit for being.)


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 18, 2021)

The start to probably one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Hiridor (Aug 18, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> The start to probably one of my favorite albums of all time.


I really do like that song.

This has to be my favourite song by them tho.


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 18, 2021)

Hiridor said:


> I really do like that song.
> 
> This has to be my favourite song by them tho.


I agree, that breakdown is filthy.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Aug 19, 2021)

Anyone else wish BMTH still made music like their earliest albums? Maybe it's just the fact that I grew up on these guys, but come on---I canNOT get enough of this:











Don't get me wrong, Sempiternal was a nice balance with songs like this, but I miss the ferocity of albums like This Is What The Edge of Your Seat Was Made For. It hits different every time


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Anyone else wish BMTH still made music like their earliest albums? Maybe it's just the fact that I grew up on these guys, but come on---I canNOT get enough of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard for me to make that call as I never really got into BMTH and similar that much but I can kind of relate to the idea of a group returning to an earlier modus/style (see: Sabaton, Rob Zombie/White Zombie) being a positive


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Hir (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 17, 2021)

Had a meltdown earlier, frustrated and in tears, feeling as if I do not have a single ounce of control over my life, as I look up at my ceiling, begging to whatever the fuck is out there to just end my apprehension and stress already. Lied down for a tiny bit, woke up and saw this appear a little while later on my front YouTube page.



\m/ 



 \m/


Sometimes, I want to believe, that somewhere in the distant universe, my voice is being heard by someone, or something, because today, I felt like nothing I ever say, do, or try to achieve will ever matter to myself, and anyone around me. Life is so dismissive of certain individuals.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 18, 2021)

Does metalstep count


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Does metalstep count


Metalstep absolutely counts and it slaps so hard


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Sep 19, 2021)

Slaughter to Prevail's pretty good.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 20, 2021)

Matt Heafy's voice is one of my favorites, up there with Howard Jones and Phil Anselmo
e:




Seriously tho


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 20, 2021)

One of the best BMTH songs. Nuff said


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


>


High On Fire is a cool fuckin band, surprised anyone would bring them up here, and I never thought of posting some of their videos, unless, I already have in the past, and I just forgot.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> High On Fire is a cool fuckin band, surprised anyone would bring them up here, and I never thought of posting some of their videos, unless, I already have in the past, and I just forgot.


I like them, my general playlist is so huge by now that aside from certain artists that occupy inordinately large chunks (hi Johnny Cash, hello Blue Stahli) I can go days, maybe weeks without hearing them come up in the shuffle.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

Some more SOI posting


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> Some more SOI posting


what_Doomguy_hears_in_his_head_when_Mick_Gordon_isn't_currently_playing.mp3 (holy fuck that percussion though)


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> what_Doomguy_hears_in_his_head_when_Mick_Gordon_isn't_currently_playing.mp3 (holy fuck that percussion though)


SOI's a great band; they just recently dropped a Lamb of God cover that's pretty good


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> SOI's a great band; they just recently dropped a Lam of God cover that's pretty good


I do personally think people can be a bit unfair to Lamb of God but there is always room for improvement (sometimes by a different band - Trivium's Master of Puppets cover is better than the original FITE ME)


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 25, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> I do personally think people can be a bit unfair to Lamb of God but there is always room for improvement (sometimes by a different band - Trivium's Master of Puppets cover is better than the original FITE ME)


I agree there's always room for improvement, but there's always people who will talk shit about a band because they don't sound like they did in 1997 or something. There's also the inherent "overrated = shit" stigma that I've seen go around many metal communities. Just because Metallica doesn't sound like Infant Annihilator doesn't mean they're a shit band.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 25, 2021)

The-Courier said:


> I agree there's always room for improvement, but there's always people who will talk shit about a band because they don't sound like they did in 1997 or something. There's also the inherent "overrated = shit" stigma that I've seen go around many metal communities. Just because Metallica doesn't sound like Infant Annihilator doesn't mean they're a shit band.


Hetfield earned his legend status, Ulrich is kind of an ass and a lazy drummer (IMO) but Metallica would not have been a thing without him.


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 27, 2021)

Technically these are metallic remixes of more cinematic pieces but hey




The best cover of this theme in this style I have heard to date


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 28, 2021)

forgot how much of a banger fit for an autopsy is


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 28, 2021)

Before I leave the forum, I need to find the perfect metal video to stay here.


----------



## O.D.D. (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 30, 2021)

Obscure band a pal of mine recommended, this album particularly caught me off guard. A mix of death metal, technical death, and a hint of thrash is what I can best describe it as. Totally underrated.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Sep 30, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Obscure band a pal of mine recommended, this album particularly caught me off guard. A mix of death metal, technical death, and a hint of thrash is what I can best describe it as. Totally underrated.


Have you heard of the band Revocation? Basically what you described, except with more hardcore punk vocals.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 1, 2021)

New Shadow of Intent song just dropped.


----------



## Filter (Oct 1, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


>


Nice to see somebody posted The Black Plot. Cool video, too. One of my favorites.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 2, 2021)

Filter said:


> Nice to see somebody posted The Black Plot. Cool video, too. One of my favorites.


Awesome! I loved Savatage when I was early into metal. Their 80's numbers were heavy metal and progressive metal perfection.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Awesome! I loved Savatage when I was early into metal. Their 80's numbers were heavy metal and progressive metal perfection.


I'm disappointed with myself for not being the one to post that tune, really, but yeah Savatage is top shelf


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 3, 2021)

22:10-23:46, 24:50-26:26 is the absolute best riff of the album imo.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 12, 2021)

@Nexus Cabler


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 14, 2021)

_



_


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 17, 2021)

More Thanatos, this album I was listening to lately:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm liking StP but I'm ambivalent on the last bit of this tune




It doesn't ruin it or anything but... idk


----------



## Rimna (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 24, 2021)

Crossposting these here because holy shit am I excited for the full album drop.  Beast in Black breaking from the Berserk theming for more of a Blade Runner (and I'll be surprised if they don't do some Akira/GitS/etc. references in the rest of the album) feel, and they're absolutely nailing it.

E: links got broke somehow, fixing


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Oct 25, 2021)

The breakdown in this makes me want to smash my desk to pieces, and then smash those pieces to splinters, and then to dust. And then eat the dust.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Dec 1, 2021)

Actually pretty hype for this album.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 1, 2021)

I liked Battle Beast's earlier albums.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 5, 2021)

Just what I am listening to now. lol


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 20, 2021)

New Mechina song just uploaded


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 31, 2021)

'80s metal






'20s metal






\m/


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 19, 2022)

just came acrosss this group


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 22, 2022)

NEW ZEAL AND ARDOR SONG YESSSSS WOOOOO 



but yeah, stuff like this
















RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK RAISE THE BLACK


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


>


Sounds like some classic mix of power metal/NWOBHM, I dig it


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 22, 2022)

For some reason I like this album more than their more known 1992 debut, just hits hard. Really obscure album in a dormant genre by 1995.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## r.a.i.n (Feb 2, 2022)

This album was on constant repeat through my angsty high school years.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## JuniperW (Feb 4, 2022)

New album from Venom Prison came out today, I'm absolutely loving this song:


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## The-Courier (Feb 26, 2022)

Y'all want some HALO metal?


----------



## TurbidCyno (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## TurbidCyno (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## tamara590 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2022)

You’re not allowed to laugh at this. It is serious.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 1, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 3, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 5, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 10, 2022)

Obscure but good band from Japan. Listed as death metal but honestly it's more of prog death metal to me. Favorite track here.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 16, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 17, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 30, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jun 4, 2022)

Since this one has been getting popular on TikTok... and I was headbanging to it earlier

Might as well post it here, right?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Dragoness Sarah (Jun 9, 2022)

May I suggest Toxic Holocaust?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 4, 2022)

I can't remember if I posted this band here, but this is one of my favorite brutal thrash albums. So manic and intense it borders on comical, but that's what makes it fun.


----------



## Arqee (Jul 8, 2022)

MadKiyo said:


> I can't remember if I posted this band here, but this is one of my favorite brutal thrash albums. So manic and intense it borders on comical, but that's what makes it fun.


And i thought Demolition Hammer was brutal... Heh.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 8, 2022)

Arqee said:


> And i thought Demolition Hammer was brutal... Heh.


I love Demolition Hammer. I don't think these are too far apart, but Hypnosia is typically faster. DH has plenty of mid pace songs that are crushing in their own right.

Another band that comes to mind is Protector, which is one of my favorites. More death/thrash than the other two but would definitely satisfy the same itch.


----------



## Arqee (Jul 8, 2022)

MadKiyo said:


> I love Demolition Hammer. I don't think these are too far apart, but Hypnosia is typically faster. DH has plenty of mid pace songs that are crushing in their own right.
> 
> Another band that comes to mind is Protector, which is one of my favorites. More death/thrash than the other two but would definitely satisfy the same itch.


Protector rules! I actually got some Urm The Mad merch recently.


----------



## Arqee (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Dec 9, 2022)

Anyone else listen to At The Gates? I haven’t heard them in ages but just revisited them and I forgot how much I love them


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 12, 2022)

Just been getting into Gojira yesterday and apparently they actually hold the record for the _loudest band_






To quote one guy in the comments:



> (drummer) wasn't playing the drums, he was physically assaulting them


----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 12, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> Anyone else listen to At The Gates? I haven’t heard them in ages but just revisited them and I forgot how much I love them


Maybe a few times.


----------

